# Appalling Farm Conditions



## KentuckyGirl (Sep 21, 2011)

Last weekend Angela, the lady my mother works with who is giving us a goat, got her pregnant doe. The farm she got her from (still not sure which one it is) is apparently appalling, she ended up buying all 11 of the goats from him because of this. She brought only four of them, all pregnant does, home until she was able to build more shelters. My father and I went over to help, we are expert shelter builders, and got everything done in a day, including extra fencing. She also brought home two bucks and five wethers.

One buck and two wethers were so bad, they needed to be put down. The others were just underweight. Two of the does gave birth during this past week, one of the does died, and another had one stillborn, and one live one, a little buckling. Her vet doesn't think the other two will kid until the end of the month, and, other than being underweight, they're healthy.

The woman had one other goat she had been given, previous to this happening. She has him as far from this other herd as possible. She is giving us him, and the next doeling she gets from the two mothers. We're bringing him home next weekend once we've had time to heal up a bit, and re-fence our area.

I made this sound like she took all the action against him, but after she brought those does home, she started taking pictures, contacting multiple vets, and the authorities. She worked with everybody tirelessly, and, because she cared, he is now under investigation and should be facing criminal charges.

People like him make me want to do violent, violent things. People like her give me hope for the world.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

the old conditions. :hi5: Her rescuing them from there.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

This story makes me appalled, sickened, joyous, and thankful. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Thank God for her!! 

I am reminded every now and then that there are poor, poor animals that suffer needlessly from human hands. I feel like this is one of the most sad things in our world. 

I look at my animals and I can't imagine....how could someone do that??? I would always feed my humand kids and animals before myself-if it came to that. But I would also seek homes for my animals w/someone who could care for them too. 

I am a huge supporter of the human society and in the future (when my human kids are older) I will do volunteer work for them.


----------



## KentuckyGirl (Sep 21, 2011)

I can't imagine doing anything so horrible to something so innocent. I look at my puppy, and it breaks my heart to think about how many other puppies are being abused. I have gone without so many times so my animals, and family, will have what they need.


----------



## lovin'_my_life (Sep 20, 2011)

I know when I first got my goats I didn't take excellent care of them, but I took GOOD care of them. I can't understand how some people can do that to animals....I know that sometimes people get burnt out (I can get that way at times) and lose interest, but to totally neglect them to that point is just WOW. I can't understand it. 
I've got a horror story for you; one lady buys horses just to starve them to death and then butcher them for dog-food.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow... glad they were removed from there... :hug:


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm so glad that woman took the animals away and got pictures. I'm so glad she persevered until that guy is under investigation. This story is so sad -- not only for the obvious -- the animals -- but also for the man whose heart and mind are so closed off he would treat other beings this way. He probably doesn't even realize the damage he's done. First and foremost, I'm glad the animals are getting the help they need. But I also hope that guy gets the help he needs to wake up...


----------



## KentuckyGirl (Sep 21, 2011)

lovin'_my_life said:


> I've got a horror story for you; one lady buys horses just to starve them to death and then butcher them for dog-food.


That is AWFUL! I think fatter horses would make better food. (Sorry, I had to make a joke. Don't shoot me, please?) But seriously, that is HORRIBLE!

I can totally understand getting burnt out; it's happened to me before, but I've still found a way to take care of my critters. It might be having a friend help me out, or it might be sending them to stay with somebody until I'm back on my feet. However, I will NEVER let it go to the point that my critters are neglected.

The guy obviously needs help of some kind. I can't even imagine why somebody would treat another living being, especially one dependent upon them, like that.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

That is really sad!! How can people do this to animals??
People usually (unless their homeless) always have to eat which means they have a job... But then how is it that they stuff their stomachs and their animals go for who knows how long without eating (ever see a fat farmer with skinny horses...one laying dead on a manure pile?)

This is just a thought but, If the guy couldn't afford grain shouldn't the animals hold somewhat of a healthy weight with just hay,water, and pasture?

I am glad that people like Angela and yourself are making a difference in this world.


----------



## KentuckyGirl (Sep 21, 2011)

I didn't ask many questions. Mom told me the story, and asked if I'd go help the next day. They both work 3rd shift. I did one better, and enlisted Dad into helping. I have a huge fear of sharp objects that could kill me in my klutziness.  We work well together, fast too. We finished fencing and building with her husband and son in law about the time she was getting up.

She told me there was nothing fresh for them to eat, the water buckets were nasty, and the few that were outside, were ankle deep in mud and their own waste. It makes me sick to think about. She also said she wasn't able to get pictures of the farm.

I'm glad she was in the position to take them all. And some more good news! One of the does gave birth about an hour ago to triplets! Two girls and a little boy! The vet was as surprised as we were.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

yup that is what gets livestock I think--people don't clean their pen/stalls and they live in their own waste :tears: 

After getting the goats this year, I got somewhat burned out on taking care of our horses (especially the time and expense of our horse that is 32!)

BUT....I thought about how I felt and asked myself if I wanted to consider selling them (obviously not the 32 year old-lol!) and I did not want to sell them. So, their care and the time put into them continues as it always did. They don't make my decsions re: their life--I do, so I need to be responsible and act according to the decisions I make! I wish those people out there who are selfish w/their own needs vs. their animals needs would realize-it really is their decision!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm so glad the goats are in good hands now!! :hug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww..that's sad. But glad they've been rescued. I don't know how some people can treat animals so poorly.


----------



## lovin'_my_life (Sep 20, 2011)

> That is AWFUL! I think fatter horses would make better food. (Sorry, I had to make a joke. Don't shoot me, please?) But seriously, that is HORRIBLE!


Lol! I totally understand your humor.  But yeah, pretty bad!

I try to keep my pens CLEAN. I found the best way that works for me if I do it every three or so days so I can keep on top of it easily and don't have tons of heavy-lifting to do. If I let them go any longer than I wouldn't be able to do it at all as I have been banned from heavy lifting. :/
So yes, cleanliness is super important!


----------



## KentuckyGirl (Sep 21, 2011)

We don't have him yet, and our pen is going to be small, but it will be moved every few days when the ground starts getting yucky. Getting to my point, it doesn't seem like it would be hard to take care of anything. It takes management just like anything else does.

I can see how overwhelming it would get if you let things get away from you, but there is never any excuse for letting your animals, or anything in your care, be neglected. 

I'm glad there are people and organizations in place to help shed light on neglect, as well as enforce laws in place. The way I see it, animals are just as in need of advocates as children are.


----------



## KentuckyGirl (Sep 21, 2011)

Here's an update! The last doe to kid had twins. Both little girls are healthy and happy. All of the remaining goats are back up to weight, with no signs that anything was ever wrong.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

KentuckyGirl said:


> Here's an update! The last doe to kid had twins. Both little girls are healthy and happy. All of the remaining goats are back up to weight, with no signs that anything was ever wrong.


 :clap: :leap: Wonderful news!! Congrats on job well done!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

That's awesome news! :leap: :clap:


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Fantastic! Good work! :hi5: :clap:


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

Excellent..I LOVE happy endings!!!


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

:stars: That is such an amazing thing you've done.


----------

